# Anyone Using Burtons Re:Flex Bindings



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Reflex will (in theory) allow flex from front to back, its the 2 bolt fixing system that is the channel that allows heel lift. I notice it a lot when riding my burton channel board. I notice no flex from the reflex disc.
The tech they talk about doesnt flex, and the tech they dont talk about flexes a lot.
I believe its just a messed up transition period for burton these last few years, they are torn between justifying their world domination strategy and actually making stuff that works well. 
This period of burton technology will probably be looked back at with a chuckle in 10 years time, but they do try new shit you cant deny that.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> Out of curiosity, who here is using a Burton Re:Flex binding and noticed the heel lift that I saw after reading another forum member's comment in another thread. After mounting them, I tugged on the heel and noticed it raise about a 1/2". I strapped into the board and didn't notice anything that could affect riding, but thats comparing apples to oranges since I was at home, on carpet and not really moving. I'm curious if anyone has had issues riding with the heel lift or if it was something that Burton may have anticipated in their engineering of the Re:Flex technology.


I've had the exact same problem and it actually bothered me a lot. This and the fact that I couldn't really center the bindings on my board me me sell my Malavitas. I have the feeling that the Reflex disc is just a bit too small to hold the bindings where they're supposed to be. I've been riding Forum Shakas since. They have similar tech but the disc is bigger and there's no lift.

I've only had this problem with reflex though. I rode the channel Malavitas on a NUG and the bindings felt a lot better and there was no lift either.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought (no direct experience) that the reflex tech was to allow the binding to flex nose-to-tail, not toe-to-heel.

Either way, can you drop a regular 4x4 disc into that binding or does it only mount with the reflex disc? Do you feel the reflex disc is too small or is it more that the disc itself isn't robust enough to hold the binding in place?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You are right and you can only use a reflex disc as they are smaller.
The issue is using the reflex disc with the channel, theres only 2 central bolts holding the binding to the board and there is quite a bit of heel/toe lift. There is no flex to speak of side to side.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Is this something you noticed only with the Malavitas?

Or is this something endemic to the whole re:flex setup?

I would be using these on a non-channel board.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Basti said:


> I've had the exact same problem and it actually bothered me a lot. This and the fact that I couldn't really center the bindings on my board me me sell my Malavitas. I have the feeling that the Reflex disc is just a bit too small to hold the bindings where they're supposed to be. I've been riding Forum Shakas since. They have similar tech but the disc is bigger and there's no lift.
> 
> I've only had this problem with reflex though. I rode the channel Malavitas on a NUG and the bindings felt a lot better and there was no lift either.


Your mention was what I was refering to in my original post. I don't think it will create an issue so I will have to see. I can center the bindings/boot with no problem. Im using the most forward hole, not the center so I may see how centered they'd be by moving it forward one spot to see if that helps.



ETM said:


> You are right and you can only use a reflex disc as they are smaller.
> The issue is using the reflex disc with the channel, theres only 2 central bolts holding the binding to the board and there is quite a bit of heel/toe lift. There is no flex to speak of side to side.


I'm using them on my Proto so it is the 4 bolt disc



sangsters said:


> Is this something you noticed only with the Malavitas?
> 
> Or is this something endemic to the whole re:flex setup?
> 
> I would be using these on a non-channel board.



They are mounted on my Proto so its not a channel board. Using the 4 bolt disc. I would assume that all Re:Flex discs are this way.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Called Burton too. Bottom line, it seems to just be part of the tech and when I'm strapped in its not as much lift as if I am actually pulling on the binding. They felt solid when I am in the board to ride and I think I'm just not used to this (like most others) and have a feeling they will be a badass ride...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow if you think its bad on a 4x4 hole pattern board you should see it with the channel.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ETM said:


> Wow if you think its bad on a 4x4 hole pattern board you should see it with the channel.


I can only imagine. I was looking at it again and pulled the footbed up and flexed the heel. It def doesn't flex at the disc, just behind so the bindings base is where its coming from so if Burtons goal is to have a base with more flex, they succeeded...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, you're making me nervous about picking up a pair of Cartels


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Man, you're making me nervous about picking up a pair of Cartels


I don't think it will be an issue tbh. Once you are in with your boot, it doesnt flex as much and Im talking I really have to pull to get it to flex a lot. With the boot strapped in, it not much at all. I'm picky so I went back after talking to Burton to verify. Wasn't a big deal at all...

I"m about to post a video that I just made so you can see the heel lift..


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Man, you're making me nervous about picking up a pair of Cartels


Heres a video I just did. Its a little dark, but will give you an idea.

2013 Burton Restrict Malavita Binding with Re:Flex - YouTube


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> Heres a video I just did. I can't get the audio to work, but you can see the heel lift.
> 
> 2013 Burton Restrict Malavita Binding with Re:Flex - YouTube


I had two thoughts watching that.

First thought, I wonder how easy snow is going to get in the gap and be a pain in the ass. Secondly, the malavita is softer than the cartel so it's _possible _that I won't see that level of flex...maybe?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> I had two thoughts watching that.
> 
> First thought, I wonder how easy snow is going to get in the gap and be a pain in the ass. Secondly, the malavita is softer than the cartel so it's _possible _that I won't see that level of flex...maybe?


I'd be curious to see how the Cartels turn out for you. The base of the bindings def flex and thats what causes it. Did the audio work on that vid?? I couldn't get it to play audio for me lol


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> I'd be curious to see how the Cartels turn out for you. The base of the bindings def flex and thats what causes it. Did the audio work on that vid?? I couldn't get it to play audio for me lol


Yep, sounded perfectly fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Yep, sounded perfectly fine.:thumbsup:


I just have a crazy ass connection then lol...


----------



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Man, you're making me nervous about picking up a pair of Cartels


Same here, ive heard about this a couple times in the last few days and im not sure if i want to pick up a pair of cartels or malavitas.

if anyone has some more information on this it would be greatly appreciated, ill be buying by bindings at the end of next week


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I had two thoughts watching that.
> 
> First thought, I wonder how easy snow is going to get in the gap and be a pain in the ass. Secondly, the malavita is softer than the cartel so it's _possible _that I won't see that level of flex...maybe?


I rode the Vitas last year. It wasn't a problem. Didn't notice anything problematic.

I think the reflex is designed to flex with the board. When you're pressing forward like in the video, you'll actually be up on edge, not flat on the ground like that. I think it'll be minimal.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> I rode the Vitas last year. It wasn't a problem. Didn't notice anything problematic.
> 
> I think the reflex is designed to flex with the board. When you're pressing forward like in the video, you'll actually be up on edge, not flat on the ground like that. I think it'll be minimal.


Exactly this.. Its just something new that you have to adjust too. Even on the flat of my carpet, it doesn't feel loose or like there would be a lack of performance. The bindings feel good overall. I didn't mean to try and steer anyone off of their picking up Re:Flex bindings. I think they will be badass out on the mountain.


----------

